# Help Needed - colour code



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm Still looking for a colour code for the silver trim on the bottom part of my Rapido 9048df 2011, the previous code I posted which I was given by Highbridge was RAL 9010 was for the top part of my van, which yes you've guest it it's white not silver.

Emailed Anthony Phaff at the factory and hi stated there are no pacific codes for the silver, it is a formula, but no formula given.

I have re-emailed him but as yet no replies.

Mad as it may seem in my own little mind, I assumed that both parties would have been keen like my self to keep it in pristine condition.

So if anyone can help it may save the little hair I have lift.

Regards
Ray

site helper note - more detail in title, and link added here


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Any half decent paint shop (vehicle type) will have a machine that will be able to match your silver paint. Its the vehicle version of what B&Q offer for emulsion etc.

You will probably have to buy a certain amount (usually half a litre) 

The other option, if you have a specific job to be done is to get someone like "Chips Away" to do the job for you. I have used them in the past and I have been unable to detect the repair. (they use one of the machines to make up very small quantities of paint for each job. Probably about the same cost as getting half a litre made up which you would then have to spray, which, if you haven't ever done it, is NOT easy)


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry I do not know the van you are talking about but is it a fibreglass panel if so it is probably a gel and not a paint, I hade this trouble and got over it by going to B&Q and getting a lot of colour charts and found the one that matched best then to Halfords for a spray.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Mrplodd

It may be a case of trying more paint shops, already tried two they just can’t fine a match; the main problem is it looks a different colour inside than outside.
It is probably a Pearlessant mix in a gel coat.

Thanks for your help

Ray


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Drama1

Yes it is a fibreglass panel and it is more than likely a gel, but it must match the other panels.

Thanks for your comments, haven't given up yet someone must have the formula.

Regards
Ray


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

RAPIDO : Colour Code‏

Anthony Pfaff Rapido

27/05/2013

This is the reply i got back from the factory, it's as much use as a chocolate fire guard

Hello Mr Liddington

There is no direct RAL code that corresponds with this colour. It is solely a paint formula.

Regards

Anthony Pfaff

Technical Support Export [email protected]


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi, it may be a long shot but our low profile 7099+ is all silver. The whole coach work is intended to match the Fiat cab. There are slight tone differences between alli panels and the plastics/gel coat areas when you look hard.

Can't really see Rapido wanting to mix variants on their silvers but more than likely batch where possible, but this may be untrue?

From our Fiat paint identification plate if it is of any help:

Grigio Alluminio

Code: 611

PPG Refinish
Nexa Autocolour
Max Mexer

Most auto paint shop suppliers will actually mix you an aerosol from the paint code. Good ones will have a stab at matching from a presented sample, but they don,t always get a perfect match this way as its down to human judgement.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Topefisher

Thanks for yor reply, i'll have a look.

Regards
Ray


----------

